

Reception issues? Not in Steve Jobs' reality - hernan7
http://www.fakesteve.net/2010/06/there-is-no-spoon.html

======
Sapslzr
"We do something similar. We call it “clouding.” Right now, for example, we’ve
sent out the following messages about iPhone 4 and the antenna issues:

1\. All mobile phones have this problem.

2\. Our mobile phone does not have this problem.

You see how this works? These two statements cannot both be true.

Yet we’ve said both of them. And now you don’t know what to believe."

------
ZeroGravitas
A rare return to form for Fake Steve Jobs.

